# Bailey will be having triplets!



## Overplugged (Apr 12, 2013)

Thank heavens for ultrasound. After the last debacle with Iris and her false pregnancy we are thankful to actually KNOW that this one is bred!

We pick her up from the breeders tonight and will have our due date then. I'm excited. 

How do I download that "days until" thingy so that I can further humanize my animal???? LOL

:laugh:


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Awe so happy! It is wonderful knowing due dates, even better when you know how many!

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

:stars: Hooray! Hoping it will be :kidred::kidred::kidred:!


----------



## winky (Jun 19, 2011)

Don't be too sure if the number. Ultrasounds can be really hard to use to get fetal counts. I had It done on two of my does last year. Both does we're supposed to have twins, one had triplets and one had a single. They were right about having 4 kids total though, ha, ha.


----------



## Overplugged (Apr 12, 2013)

*Bailey's due date September 28th*

Finally the breeder let me know Bailey's due date.

Wow, how can knowing a due date make a woman so nuts? I wasn't even that excited when it was my own kid!

Bailey is starting to show her triplets (if the ultrasound was right). :stars:

Now I feel rushed to get everything done. New enclosure, shots, etc.

FUN!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is super news


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Wow that is fantastic news!! I am excited for you :wahoo:

Hope she kids ON TIME!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats, Overplugged! As the date draws near we'll help you by pulling our hair out too.
My only experience with ultra sound was last Sept. 
She was supposedly going to have twins mid Dec. Turned out she was not preg at all. But this yr she was covered a few weeks ago.
Hope yours is right!


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

we bought kintrax software it has an amazing amount of info you can store including due dates it even allows for different breeds.


----------



## Overplugged (Apr 12, 2013)

@enchantedgoats

I am afraid to buy software, because that will justify the need for more goats! You need lots of goats to keep records, right? More records, more goats. More goats, more records.

Sounds like justification for more goats!


----------



## Overplugged (Apr 12, 2013)

*Bailey's first hoohah photo - day 147*

This is Bailey's third kidding, but my first with her. The breeder missed her first two, so Bailey is a tricky one. I'm including a hoohah shot because she's a sly one. She's on day 147. That udder hasn't changed in a week!

And of course the non-farming neighbors always drive by when I'm squatted down with my iphone pointed at my goat's butt...

Any ideas when I should start camping out?


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

Wow. Her pooch looks puffy and open. I would say soon. Are her ligs gone?


----------



## Overplugged (Apr 12, 2013)

She won't let me get near her ligs. Last time I snuck up on her (this morning), they were still there. I can say, even when she was not prego, it was really hard to find them.


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Sometime u can see a hollow spot where the ligs would be. Can u get a side shot? I would say she's ready today.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

She's getting ready!! Her udder will get much bigger and look almost shiny when it's huge and tight.....probably in the next couple days to a week. Good luck!


----------



## Overplugged (Apr 12, 2013)

Day 149

No change except that she is has become such a grouch! Her udder hasn't filled up at all since I posted that picture, but then it's hard to see when she scoots away in a huff if I get near.

I told her that with an attitude like hers, I won't be sleeping out on the lawn chair next to her tonight (of course I will). She seemed totally unaffected by my admonishments regarding her behavior. 

I guess I can't blame her, she's carrying herself and three kids around, LOL


----------



## Overplugged (Apr 12, 2013)

OK, I hope that today is the day. It's day 151.

Pictures below. Who has a link to the Doe's Creed video (or whatever it's called?)


----------



## Winrie (Apr 26, 2013)

She looks like anytime now!! Very exciting!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Wow, she looks super close! Hope she gives in soon  Here's the video for the Doe's Code-


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

She looks really close...


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Hope all goes well and you get healthy happy kids! Good luck!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

yup, that udder's looking shiny now! hope to hear good news very soon!


----------



## Overplugged (Apr 12, 2013)

Three Bucklings! Pictures coming soon.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

:fireworks::stars::wahoo::leap: Yay!!! Pics Pics Pics!!


----------



## Overplugged (Apr 12, 2013)

Bucklings!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

EEEE They are so adorable!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

omg they are ADORABLE!!!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

so sweet!


----------



## Winrie (Apr 26, 2013)

Aw!!! Congrats, thay are all so cute!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Congratulations! They're so cute!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

They are too sweet! I am very happy for you!


----------

